# Carburetor issues - please help



## Berto504 (Feb 4, 2014)

I just finished rebuilding this holley street avenger 670. I'm having a issue that when I turn that key to start the car.....gas comes out of that tube depicted in the picture. I've replaced the needle/seats and the floats are in good condition


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

What are you running for a fuel pump? Needle and seat adjust properly?


----------

